# Jay daytrip from Boston March 19th thursday



## billski (Mar 16, 2015)

can carpool anywhere along I-93.  Have extra voucher too.  Life is too short to say no


----------



## mishka (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll go with you  

PM sent


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll go as well. Also sent a PM.


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2015)

Cast of shady characters assembled.  Car is full.  Stragglers must meet  us there.  On second thought, no friends on a powder day....


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2015)

The forecast for jay peak, vermont at 3,858 ft: Last updated at 724 pm edt tue mar 17 2015  

.tonight...partly cloudy. A chance of snow showers until midnight. Low around 4 below. Northwest winds 30 to 45 mph...increasing to 40 to 45 mph after midnight. Wind chill values as low as 26 below.  .wednesday...partly sunny in the morning...then becoming cloudy. A chance of snow showers. High around 6 above. Northwest winds 35 to 40 mph. Wind chill values as low as 33 below.

  .wednesday night...summits obscured in clouds until midnight...then becoming mostly cloudy. A chance of snow showers until midnight. Low around 2 below. Northwest winds 35 to 40 mph. Wind chill values as low as 27 below.  

.thursday...partly sunny in the morning...then becoming obscured in clouds. High around 9 above. Northwest winds 30 to 40 mph...decreasing to 25 to 30 mph in the afternoon. Wind chill values as low as 29 below.


----------



## mishka (Mar 17, 2015)

29 below   good to know  
  hope fow pow day

thank you


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, at least we'll have the mountain to ourselves. Hope my GoPro will function at these temps. This will be the coldest real feel I've skied in. (Minus teens is the coldest I've skied in).


----------



## billski (Mar 17, 2015)

Ye of little faith!  You nary ski with Billski before.  He calms the seas and parts the water.  Who cares what the wind is doing if you ski in the woods?  All the loose stuff will be blown into the woods anyways.  Just don't stand around on top and you're fine.  Avoid those chairs with windholds.  29 is a peak wind chill.  I'm still good to go knowing I'll be zooming along on creaky snow.   Temps in the single digits.  they missed all the warm ups this week.


----------



## Root16 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hah, I like that spirit! Woods is where I want to spend all day anyway. Sounds good!


----------

